# Is the basement too cold for my puppy?



## Chicago Newbie

I haven't found my puppy yet, but I would like to start preparing a space in my house for her. The problem is that my one story house is very small and I need a space big enough to put her crate and xpen. The only space that is not carpeted is the kitchen and I think the xpen would take up the entire kitchen. Is the basement too cold for a young puppy to live? It's a finished basement, but I live in Chicago, so it's still cold. I'm not sure about putting her xpen in the livingroom because it's carpeted and I'm afraid she will be confused about where to potty. I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## CloudClan

What about gating off the small kitchen with baby gates? Is this for when you are planning to leave her during the day to go to work? 

Maltese do like to be at comfortable temperatures, they are really from a tropical climate and have lived as companions to humans for centuries, so what is cold to you, would likely be cold to them. (Unlike say a Samoyed or other breed that has a coat for adapting to winter).


----------



## michellerobison

We use a short,18" tall pet gate w/a door.Easy for us to step over but keeps the fluffs in the kitchen,the only room in the house w/o carpet.
We don't let them have full run of the entire house . They tend to stay in whatever room we're in,generally.
When we're not home we keep them in the kitchen,w/ the pet door shut,when we're home we may have the pet door shut,sometimes open,depends on how busy I am to keep an eye oon them.


----------



## maggieh

I would try and find a way to make it work in the kitchen. I'm in the Chicago area and know what you mean about cold basements. Plus, these fluffs really do want to be around us and she might be very lonely in the basement. You could set up the x-pen in the kitchen and she would be much happier, I would think.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I agree with others in that it's a good idea to keep her upstairs with you if at all possible. She will need an area set up where she can be around you and other family members so the basement might not work if you usually dont spend a lot of time there. I have an x-pen set up in our family room for Bailey and it's carpeted so I use a shower curtain liner at the bottom of the pen so in case he does have an accident, it doesn't get on the carpet. It's easy to clean and cheap (around $10) so I replace it every couple of months.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i would say to keep her upstairs with u , i live in nyc in an apt n ive left dolce gated in my kitchen , and when im home he has full access of everything , but they really do want to be where u are .. 

nida's suggestion about the shower curtain is good ..


----------



## angel's mom

Please find another workable solution. These babies are delicate, and they want/need companionship. They were bred to be companion animals.


----------



## Chicago Newbie

Thank you all for your input! This is so helpful to a newbie! I think I should clarify my question a little better. I definitely want to have the puppy upstairs with me when I'm home. I'm wondering if it's ok to put her in an xpen in the basement when I'm not home. Would that be ok? 

Also, one potential breeder I'm looking at told me that his puppies currently sleep in a crate which is located inside their xpen. When I bring her home and keep the same sleeping arrangements, is it ok if she sleeps in the basement in the xpen? That would mean she would be in the basement both when I am sleeping and when I'm not home.

I would much prefer if she slept in a crate in my bedroom, but I don't know if that would be too much stress on the puppy. Moving to a new home and leaving her siblings and mom must be stressful. Should I keep her sleeping quarters in her xpen or move her in my room? Or maybe change things up gradually?

Again, thank you so much for your suggestions! I love SM!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Putting her crate in your bedroom at night would be MUCH less stressful on a new puppy than leaving her in the basement alone, in my opinion. If the puppy is used to sleeping in a crate, it won't matter if the crate is placed inside a pen or anywhere else...but it's a good idea to put the crate in your bedroom at night, where she can see you and be comforted. 

Regarding the placement of the x-pen - in my opinion, it's a better idea to put an x-pen upstairs in the living area because you will need to use it both when you're out of the house AND even when you're at home. In my experience, a new puppy will get in to everything so for it's own safety (and your sanity) you will need to put her in a safe area (her x-pen) when you can't vigilantly watch her 100% - so that means any time you are cooking, doing laundry, on the computer, etc and can't totally watch her, you will need to put her in her x-pen. For those reasons, I would put the x-pen upstairs where you spend most of your time when you're at home. 

Others may have different opinions, but this is what worked best for me. Good luck in preparing for your new puppy...this is such an exciting time!! Don't hesitate to ask questions and read through old threads on the forum - you will find a lot of helpful info on SM!


----------



## missiek

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! I completely agree with everyone here. Please try to work it where the little one isn't in the basement. Having several maltese myself, I know without a doubt that this little one would be miserable in a cold, dark, basement. Upstairs, even when you aren't home, there is warmth and your smell, and a more "homey" feel. And I think the puppy should sleep in the crate in your room. They can hear you breathing and know they aren't alone. 

In the end, all they want is to be close to you.

I can't wait to hear that you have your little one and see some pictures!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## LJSquishy

I probably wouldn't consider the basement an option unless it is consistently above 68 degrees down there. You mentioned it is cold so I am assuming it is probably colder than that. If you would like to keep the x-pen in your living room you can buy a sheet of vinyl flooring from Home Depot or somewhere and cut it to size. Otherwise, I would probably say don't use an x-pen and go for rating off the kitchen. I never purchased a pen when mine were puppies because our home is very small (1400sq ft divided into 2 levels) and an x-pen literally would not fit anywhere!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

A lot of us with smaller homes use Baby Gates to contain our fluffs to a particular area of the house instead of using a expen and seems to take up so much additional space.

You said that you had a finished basement. Is it like a family room? What do you use the basement for? That may make a difference as to whether or not to keep her there.

I would certainly have her sleep in your bedroom. It would be much less stressful for both you and your fluff.

Welcome to SM.


----------



## Chicago Newbie

Lacie's Mom said:


> A lot of us with smaller homes use Baby Gates to contain our fluffs to a particular area of the house instead of using a expen and seems to take up so much additional space.
> 
> You said that you had a finished basement. Is it like a family room? What do you use the basement for? That may make a difference as to whether or not to keep her there.
> 
> I would certainly have her sleep in your bedroom. It would be much less stressful for both you and your fluff.
> 
> Welcome to SM.



Right now the basement is used as a family room/gym/laundry room.


----------



## cyndrae

When we first brought Lilly home and DH was not totally on board with puppy I was thinking I would put Lilly in the laundry room when we were not home but after having her here and DH falling in love (how could anyone not love a fluff) we just kept her in a pen in the living room until she was trusted now she stays in the living room without pen now.

Lilly has always slept in her create next to me. Started that in the beginning and she is happy there now.


----------



## Madison's Mom

When I first brought Madison home, she stayed in a baby 'pack and play' - one end was her bed and the other was her potty area, with a puppy pad. It worked very well and easy to take along with us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Since Spring is almost here, it will be warmer in your basement than if it was winter, so I would think that leaving her in an xpen in the family room portion of the basement would work out ok while you are at the office, however, I would still suggest having her sleep in your bedroom. As she gets older, she will have more freedom when you're gone, so by winter, you may have an entirely different routine for her.

And of course, when you're home, you'll want her to be in the room that you're in.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

My opinion comes 100% from a safety standpoint. If there were ever to be a fire in your home, you would not want you animal in the basement. Sleeping anywhere on the main floor increases the chance that your animals will be rescued by others and/or will be able to be "grabbed" by you on the way out.

A home in our neighborhood recently burned down and the animals were kept in another area of the home from the people at night. The animals did not make it and fireman have said the older woman died in the fire trying to get to her two little westies. So sad - but perhaps preventable if there had been other sleeping arrangements.

As far as during the day - that really depends on you. I have seen some homes that have GREAT finished basements that are really cozy and stay warm year round. But if you are not warm in the basement without doing something active (laundry, playing wii, etc) then it is not a good place for a puppy. Your puppy will likely sleep while you are gone and won't be warming itself up through constant activity.

Just my thoughts! Please post pictures when you get your little one!


----------



## The A Team

If you're plannng on keeping a young puppy in the finished basement, make sure he/she has plenty of bedding and blankets to lay or walk on. The pee pee pad can be on the floor, but just don't make the baby walk around on a chilly floor. 

I guess what I'm trying to say, is if you wouldn't put a child in a playpen in that room for any length of time, don't leave a puppy there either. 

But with plenty of blankets and beds, and no drafts, I don't see why not.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

A Maltese is not the kind of dog you can put off by himself. When you are home he should be with you, that includes at night when sleeping. My Shoni sleeps in a crate, but right beside my bed where he can see and smell me. They are more like children than you can believe. While in the potty training stage he should be confined in an ex-pen or gated kitchen with a pee pad when you can't watch him or are at work. If you are not looking for a 24/7 buddy that is close to you all the time, maybe you should consider a large breed. A malt has been bred over thousands of years to be a campanion for people. They are delicate in body as well as in spirit. They need you. For the first few months you should plan on getting up once during the night to take him potty or have the crate by your bed opened and in a ex-pen with a pee pad. Don't expect a baby to go all night without potty. At first it will be much like having a new (human) baby in the house.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I agree with everyone else with not putting your puppy in the basement at all. There are many good suggestions here. I used a crate for my puppy when I left the house and for during the night. I found it to be better than a pen because he never had an accident in his crate. It helped him train easier because he held it in not to mess where he slept. I don't know if all puppies do this or I just lucked out.
Maybe someone here can answer that...but I was very successful with his potty training and I think it was because I crated him. I didn't leave him alone for more than a few hours in the very beginning and worked up to five hours as he got older. Now he is 18 months and he can stay in the house free to go wherever he wants for six hours...I do close bedroom doors.. not sure why I still do. He never messes in the house. Good luck finding your perfect pup. I forgot if you mentioned if you want a boy or a girl. I so love my little boy. He is such a mommy's boy. :Welcome 4:


----------



## Chicago Newbie

Thank you for all of the suggestions. I will definitely buy a crate and pen to keep upstairs. One more thing - what is the smallest size pen that is acceptable? I don't want my puppy to feel trapped in a jail, but as I mentioned before, I don't have lots of room. I may be using it into adulthood and I only want to buy one pen, so what is a good size pen for a puppy and an adult?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I like the 24" high one, and don't remember how many sections it came with---maybe 6. They come a certain size around, but you can take sections out. When potty training I put it in a corner in the kitchen and used the 2 sides of the wall as 2 sides so didn't use all the sections of pen. The crate size I use is the Precision brand 18" w X 24" deep and 20" high. It came with a partition to make the inside smaller when the puppy was little, and has a door in the top as well as the front and folds up. I make it cozy by cutting a piece of foam to fit then putting a thick bed pad on top of that, and a fuzzy blanket. Also have bumper pads and a fitted 3 sided cover.:thumbsup:


----------



## Canada

Chicago Newbie said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions. I will definitely buy a crate and pen to keep upstairs. One more thing - what is the smallest size pen that is acceptable? I don't want my puppy to feel trapped in a jail, but as I mentioned before, I don't have lots of room. I may be using it into adulthood and I only want to buy one pen, so what is a good size pen for a puppy and an adult?


Hi and welcome!
I read your post and I see you've mentioned a lack of room as a concern.
Maybe if you could rearrange some furniture?
Or take a peice of furniture that isn't essential and move it to the downstairs. 
Maybe there is an end table or bookcase that could be moved to make way for the crate?
Or if you have a full living room set (couch, chair, loveseat) you could move the peice that gets the least use (maybe the loveseat) to the basement.
Just trying to help think outside the box.

I had a peice of kitchen furniture that I moved into the living room,
as I put an xpen (for sleeping) in my kitchen...:blink:
Not the most glamourous kitchen choice, but I figured it was the most central spot I could get, and they are used to noises and always close.
And Tucker has a puppy playpen (Richell) next to our table in the dining room.
We do not have a kitchen table in the kitchen.
We eat in the dining room.

This set up has worked well so far.
We very well could change it in the future, if desired.
But I encourage you to consider moving or editing furniture.


----------

